# Build an O gauge Test Set



## Hellgate

I was reading a back issue of O gauge Railroading and there is an article on how to build an O gauge test set. It is similar to the test stations from Lionel.
If anyone is interested in building one as well, let me know and I will get you the article/instructions. I am not the best at building things, so I could use the support. 

Who's with me??

Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, we'll certainly assist in the forum where we can. 

Truthfully, I haven't seen much need for a formal test station. I guess mine is assembled ad-hoc depending on the exact needs for testing at the time.


----------



## Hellgate

I am about to build my first official train layout. I have many projects that I will need to work on. A test area on my workbench will help me keep things neat.... I need all the help I can get in that category.


----------



## Big Ed

Do you want to own a piece of history?
*Lionel's premium 5D Test Bench produced during the 1950's*.
Everything works, rare find.
*Made in the USA.*
Be the first in your neighborhood to own one.
Wow it is in New Jersey too.:thumbsup:
On sale today,










http://www.trainshoppe.com/images/5D.html


----------



## T-Man

My service manual has the diagram for it. It uses a 1033 transformer. I have toyed with the idea.


----------



## Hellgate

Only 2200?


----------



## Big Ed

Hellgate said:


> Only 2200?


A steal, huh?
I would bet he would take less, though even less would be a lot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The only guy doing the stealing there is the seller!  Unless you're a die-hard collector, that's somewhat pointless. The same functionality with better packing can be done for several hundred and some labor.


----------



## T-Man

It would be more fun to make one like this!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now, that's a train test station! 

Funny thing, when I was in high school, I made a 6 foot Tesla coil, it would throw a three foot spark, very impressive!  I'd love to make another one of those, it was certainly a crowd-pleaser whenever I demonstrated it.


----------



## rrbill

Did they call you Sparky back then?


----------



## tjcruiser

Is your hair still standing up on end, John ?!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My hair was fine, but a few other people got a surprise. I had it rigged right inside the door of my basement workshop. I could flip a switch outside as someone opened the door and they'd be greeted with a very loud and visible arc about 3 feet from their face!  It was an attention grabber. I even took it to my high school once for science class. They loved it, but it was a PITA to transport, fairly delicate and bulky.


----------



## Hellgate

Here is an update for my "Build an O Gauge Test Kit" project.
I have finished most of the installation, now it is on to wiring. The article provided some diagrams and a brief explanation. I am going to need help through it...... Any electrical wiring people out there?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are plenty of folks that can wire things here, including me.  Let us know specifics of what you need.


----------



## Big Ed

Hmmmm, what is that green thing your hiding behind the box?


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks quite nice/neat, but why so big? Do you need that much space for components in the back, or did you simply "borrow" an existing drawer box or something?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Looks quite nice/neat, but why so big? Do you need that much space for components in the back, or did you simply "borrow" an existing drawer box or something?
> 
> TJ


See the picture I posted of the Lionel one it has to be big enough for the track on top.
A big part of the testing.


----------



## rrbill

Dr. F. - "It's alive!" (almost)


----------



## Hellgate

Ah yes the Hellgate bridge.... Every time I am driving by it on The RFK I almost get into an accident. I figured it would be safer on my layout.
I contacted the man who wrote the article in 1996 to see if he has a better diagram. 
I have it in PDF on my computer, but I haven't taken Jim and Ed's 300 level course on "Let's make posting files on MTF Complicated" yet. 
I am sure there is a simple solution so feel free to chime in!


----------



## Hellgate

I have officially built the test kit!
I was sure that when I turned it on I would need a fire extinguisher, but it works!
I emailed the author and he helped me through it. Great guy
Once I put the finishing touches on it I will post a pic. 
If anyone wants to make one let me know!


----------



## Hellgate

Here it is!
I just need to figure out how to make the labels stick....









I have a run of O gauge in the front and a row of Standard gauge in the back.
I feel very accomplished!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds like it's time to check out silk screening places.


----------



## tjcruiser

The test unit looks very professional!

Can you laminate the labels, and attach them with thin double-stick tape?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

One thing I've seen is printing the labels on a transparent sheet in a laser printer and using those as an overlay. You can get clever and print them reversed (mirror image) so you can put the non-printed side out. This keeps the legends from wearing off. Obviously, that doesn't work well with a black background, you'd have to change that to white.


----------



## Big Ed

Does it work?


Looks very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellgate

Thanks for the advice on the labels.. I have a label maker, but they don't stick like they should. I am sure there is a glue out there for the job

Ed, amazingly yes! I thought for sure it would blow up, but this is what it does
It will test:
- All pre-war, post-war and present day
Lionel locomotives and diesels.
- QSI-equipped locomotives from
Weaver, Williams, MTH.
- Lionel whistles, horns, whistle
relays.
- Coil and magnetic couplers.
- All operating cars, post-war and
present day.
- All AC-operated accessories,
post-war and present day.
- Lionel switches and controllers.
- Test circuits and track for integrity.
- Any bulb ever made.
- Any AC transformer for proper output

It is a great tool to have on your bench. I just need 2 Standard gauge bumpers for it!
I have the article on how to build it. It is in PDF format though. 
Is there a way to post PDF files?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can only post small ones. However, I think I'll check and see if we can't get that size limit increased, the ability to post larger files would be good.


----------



## Hellgate

Here is the finished product!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice, looks very handy.


----------



## Bdobson45

Hellgate said:


> Here is the finished product!


Can you send me the instructions for the test kit? [email protected]. 
I would really appreciate it


----------



## Hellgate

I just sent you the article.
Keep us posted on progress!!
Good luck!


----------



## Hellgate

vanfos80 I got your message, but you need to check the box that allows others to send you private messages so I can respond


----------



## Hellgate

Does anyone see anything wrong with posting the article on here? Don't want trouble with the law


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... That's one page of an article, not much there.

Did you know that many of your earlier photos on Photobucket in this thread are no longer there?


----------



## Hellgate

Yeah I know.... That was when I was learning how to post pics...... I don't use photobucket anymore, I just use the paperclip icon.
Here are all of the pages

View attachment O Gauge Test Set 1.pdf

View attachment O Gauge Test Set 2.pdf

View attachment O Gauge Test Set 3.pdf

View attachment O Gauge Test Set 4.pdf


----------



## peterbilt379

when were u in high school john?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

peterbilt379 said:


> when were u in high school john?


Before the dawn of time.


----------



## servoguy

My comment about my birth date is "the numbers don't go back that far." Most people don't get it.

High school? Was I ever that young?


----------



## sjm9911

I dont like the shade of black you painted it. Just kidding. Wow that thing looks amazing! Im sure it works great .Its like " factory". Thats an expression that we use over here for right off the assembly line or perfect.


----------



## Hellgate

Thanks sjm
It was a difficult project for me, but I am glad I have it. I use it all the time when repairing or testing anything.


----------



## vanfos80

looks great!


----------



## Bdobson45

https://www.flickr.com/x/t/0097009/photos/[email protected]/

Just finished my test set today. Did a couple things differently. Used lexan in the front to make it see through and I also put an old fashioned bulb inside to light it up I can't get the whistle button to work but everything else works great. It was a fun project to work on and if am sure I am going to use it a bunch.


----------



## David from Dearborn

I just don't get it, your test station is missing the most important piece of test equipment, it has no ammeter to measure current.

David from Dearborn


----------



## Bdobson45

*Easy to add*

The instructions didn't include it but it is an easy add. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Taylor622

I came across four sections of straight Fastrack and put them on the bench; instant test track. It has grown a bit to include an uncoupling track, operating track, bumpers, inspection lights, and a track voltage meter. I will be working on pre-war, post-war, and Lionel (no MTH yet) command control locomotives, cars, and accessories. How about a Lionel CW-80 and a TMCC CAB-1 for power and control? What would be the most versatile power and control setup?


----------



## Hellgate

I kept mine vintage.
If you go modern, make sure you have enough protection, so those circuit boards don't fry!


----------

